# Car Insurance after claim



## nessa218 (14 Jun 2012)

hi there, 
New to this so bear with me!  have a question re getting insurance after a minor crash (though turned out v costly!) 

last March, i crashed into a taxi, so both the company claimed for approx 1000 euro and then the driver claimed personal injury (12000!!!). . . .totally unjust but how and ever. . . my insurance is up for renewal soon and i'm starting to panic about the cost.

i'm 28 female but still a provisional licence. . . will i be totally screwed??


----------



## serotoninsid (14 Jun 2012)

nessa218 said:


> i'm 28 female but still a provisional licence. . . will i be totally screwed??


Did you have 'roll-back'/'step-back'/protected ncb?


----------

